# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  تنبيه

## Evil

وصلني الايميل اكثر من مره .. وانا مش واثق اوي في المعلومه .. 
بس خدوا حذركم برده 

 	اقتباس:
 	<table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0"> 	<tbody><tr> 		<td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;"> 			 				يـــرجــى الحــذر من التعامل مع هذه الايميلات و عدم اضافتها في الماسنجر او استقبال اي ايميل منها 
*
msh3l-@hotmail. com
 gisses@hotmail. com
* *ali_542125@hotmail. com*
 
ياخذ الصور وكل شي مخزن في الكمبيوتر
ويخرب الكمبيوتر الى الابد
وما تقـدر تصلحه
ولازم تبلغ كل الي عندك بالقائمة
لانه اذا وصل لهم يوصل لك أنـت
بلغتك التحذير عليك
 			 		</td> 	</tr> 	</tbody></table>

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا على الافادة :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Evil

مشكورين علي المرور .. اتمني تكون بفائده

----------


## جسر الحياة

thanks

----------


## Evil

مشكور للمرور ..  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

شكرا كثير على تنبيهك واهتمامك

----------


## ريمي

شكرا كتير

----------

